# Soft99 Fusso coat



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Finaly a chance to to try out my soft99 fusso coat!
car wash was soaked in g101 to remove any wax ect,then washed with AS Autowash and soaked in fallout remover.
car was then dried,no beading what so ever so straight on to applying fusso coat

it smell very strong,reminds me of brasso! application was very slick,i used a damp AS blue sponge and spread it over a few panels at a time.
the instructions said buff i off before it dried,so i did this expecting smears all over,how wrong i was it buffed of stupidly easy no smears or residue.
i was left with incredibly slick paint work:thumb:

i will let pictures explain the rest! but bear in mind it has not seen polish since march 2013:doublesho








































and beading:doublesho


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

looks good, love the last beading shot :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice results been thinking about getting some of this


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks lovely. You applied it to glass too?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't wait to try mine beading looks tight :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

nice beadings! good shot! like above have mention, have you applied it on glass?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's superb. I managed to get a coat on my car today. Even though it rained on the un-buffed wax it still came of really easily and left an awesome finish.

Reminds me a lot of fk1000p in texture, smell and ease of use.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Guru said:


> Looks lovely. You applied it to glass too?





Bear807 said:


> nice beadings! good shot! like above have mention, have you applied it on glass?


yep applied it to the side windows and front and rear lights:thumb:



Dannbodge said:


> It's superb. I managed to get a coat on my car today. Even though it rained on the un-buffed wax it still came of really easily and left an awesome finish.
> 
> Reminds me a lot of fk1000p in texture, smell and ease of use.


just what i thought while i was using it:thumb:

took a couple more pics of beading from the same angle


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

looks good. someone buys waxybox


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Why didn't you use the applicator in the lid? I really liked the supplied applicator myself


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice review, by the way, where did you get it?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

there was a group buy on here, have a look on ebay


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine came today look forward to using it now.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> looks good. someone buys waxybox


how can you tell?



Drewie said:


> Why didn't you use the applicator in the lid? I really liked the supplied applicator myself


just like using an autosmart sponge



SubaruOutback said:


> Nice review, by the way, where did you get it?


got it of ebay


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> how can you tell?


Air freshener mate


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Drewie said:


> Air freshener mate


:lol: didnt think:wall:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

after last nights rain.....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That's just lush :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is some nice beading :thumb:

The supplied applicator is really good.

Gets the coat on nice and thin


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

What's the sheeting like on the Fusso?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Good beading! Blow the bonnet you see how easy the beads glides off!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Good beading! Blow the bonnet you see how easy the beads glides off!


Jackie you'll have to count each one :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> Jackie you'll have to count each one :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:driver: i am going to spend the whole afternoon then :lol:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

IanG said:


> What's the sheeting like on the Fusso?


very very good water just bounces of :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

ardenvxr said:


> very very good water just bounces of :thumb:


Very tempted but looks like Jackie only has the light left and I want both light and dark  as the cars I look after would cover a multitude of colours


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

IanG said:


> Very tempted but looks like Jackie only has the light left and I want both light and dark  as the cars I look after would cover a multitude of colours


I think colour variant doesn't seem to affect ( don't get me wrong this is very subjective, but I do believe it has minimal effect otherwise they won't dedicate 2 colours or even 4 for some) had a play on a scrap bonnet this thing glides water very well! Got a coat on the alloy it works as a cheap wheel sealant too! After 700 miles I rinse it with pressure washer and spray some really diluted bilberry wheel cleaner, with a brush is no effort at all, rinse it go bright immediately still beads on the alloy and glides off quite well, didn't put a new coat on want to see how long it last!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> I think colour variant doesn't seem to affect ( don't get me wrong this is very subjective, but I do believe it has minimal effect otherwise they won't dedicate 2 colours or even 4 for some) had a play on a scrap bonnet this thing glides water very well! Got a coat on the alloy it works as a cheap wheel sealant too! After 700 miles I rinse it with pressure washer and spray some really diluted bilberry wheel cleaner, with a brush is no effort at all, rinse it go bright immediately still beads on the alloy and glides off quite well, didn't put a new coat on want to see how long it last!


http://forum.dodojuice.com//viewtopic.php?t=2011


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> http://forum.dodojuice.com//viewtopic.php?t=2011


Good write up solves all the mystery!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

IanG said:


> Very tempted but looks like Jackie only has the light left and I want both light and dark  as the cars I look after would cover a multitude of colours


buy the light now and the dark when its back in stock :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> buy the light now and the dark when its back in stock :thumb:


Bought the Light hope the Dark comes back in stock soon


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I purchased the Fusso light and applied 2 coats to my white car last week.
This morning in light rain, the beading and run-off is as good as anything I have seen. Obviously, I can't comment on durability yet.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)




----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


>


NIce beads, i noticed after applied when you look horizontally, it looks really round ball shape! We need this photo on the FB


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks a very good product, I just bought done yesterday to try on wheels, given it contains PTFE it should work well...


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

2 coats of Fusso Light, and a couple of beading shots after this morning's rain.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Certainly looking promising


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

How long between layers ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice beeding there guys :thumb: 

Really looking forward to using my Authentic wax


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

The car is garaged, so it was almost 24 hours between layers.
The paintwork does feel really slick, and the water runs off at a very low speed.
I used AF rejuvenate under the Fusso, which I find to be very good.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Those are some big round beads, would be interested to know how 2 coat of fusso will do!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice review mate! I need to get some of this now aha! 
I can't remember now but is Fusso the longest lasting one that you have?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

alexjb said:


> Nice review mate! I need to get some of this now aha!
> I can't remember now but is Fusso the longest lasting one that you have?


yea fusso is the longer lasting one:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Received my pot few days ago, and did few tests focused on water behaviour. One work - EPIC  

On properly prepped paint, it is up there few best in my book, being Sonax sealants and QD, EXO, BH Finis, Zymol Vintage. 

Also can't fault application and removal. If not left too long, it is very easy to remove. Also very,very slick, just like a proper sealant should. 

Can't comment about looks for now, but soon I plan to do proper review on black cars, like Sonax ones. 

One thing I don't like - smell. I had bad smelling waxes before, like FK1000p or Collinite 476s, but this one is worse. Actually, I think that applying it in small garage could be an issue.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

wouldnt be for me as ive worked 8 hour shifts working over 2 boiling vats of trichloroethylene in the past lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Received my pot few days ago, and did few tests focused on water behaviour. One work - EPIC
> 
> On properly prepped paint, it is up there few best in my book, being Sonax sealants and QD, EXO, BH Finis, Zymol Vintage.
> 
> ...


Agreed the smell is probably the only real negative, got some Authentic yesterday, after a quick go with it today i would say it punches well above its £28 price tag!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

evotuning said:


> Received my pot few days ago, and did few tests focused on water behaviour. One work - EPIC
> 
> On properly prepped paint, it is up there few best in my book, being Sonax sealants and QD, EXO, BH Finis, Zymol Vintage.
> 
> ...


LOL i agree so much with the smell, my first encounter of fusso is around end of 90s (my dad's wax) is like an ultra strong solvent, try put it up to the nose sniff it hard it and could f*** the brain for few seconds


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> wouldnt be for me as ive worked 8 hour shifts working over 2 boiling vats of trichloroethylene in the past lol


i can imagine you go home with all the smell lol!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

msb said:


> Agreed the smell is probably the only real negative, got some Authentic yesterday, after a quick go with it today i would say it punches well above its £28 price tag!


Great great! This price won't be there for long, is going up a bit next batch but not outrageous rate! I have to say £28 is very aggressive imagine US selling it 40% more plus with recorded free shipping. After first batch products is cleared there will not be any free postage! so enjoy whist last! :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> i can imagine you go home with all the smell lol!


used to float home :lol:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Great great! This price won't be there for long, is going up a bit next batch but not outrageous rate! I have to say £28 is very aggressive imagine US selling it 40% more plus with recorded free shipping. After first batch products is cleared there will not be any free postage! so enjoy whist last! :thumb:


No more free postage?!

*goes off to order Fusso...*

Will you be getting some king of gloss?

Can you explain what the Metallica wax is? All the info I see on it makes it sound like any other wax...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have a msds sheet for this anyone please


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Drewie said:


> No more free postage?!
> 
> *goes off to order Fusso...*
> 
> ...


Yes defo for kog is coming! A lot has been asking for it and I quite like it! but won't be getting all the variant just the dark and light metallic, along with many others. One of the goodies I will leak is a 0.001 mm microfibre towel! The Metallica is actually a cleaner wax with carnauba extract, the silver tub is soft paste and gold is hard!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> Do you have a msds sheet for this anyone please


Is online, but I will request it to be on sticker!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Drewie said:


> No more free postage?!
> 
> *goes off to order Fusso...*
> 
> ...


i have the metallica wax,i think its basicaly a hard version of mirror shine


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just ordered some Fusso


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> i have the metallica wax,i think its basicaly a hard version of mirror shine


Mirror shine doesn't have carnauba extract, Is quite similar in a way even I am confused sometimes


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Mirror shine doesn't have carnauba extract, Is quite similar in a way even I am confused sometimes


im defo confused:lol: defo interested in king of gloss,i uesed Metallica today liked it but it did not leave a slick finish,but the cloth was dirty after i applied makes sense as its a cleaner wax:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> im defo confused:lol: defo interested in king of gloss,i uesed Metallica today liked it but it did not leave a slick finish,but the cloth was dirty after i applied makes sense as its a cleaner wax:thumb:


Hope that helps! i did tried it, so far besides you not many has got them yet, because no one know what it is


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone got any experience of the Fusso Coat Mirror Shine coating? Looks very interesting.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Has anyone got any experience of the Fusso Coat Mirror Shine coating? Looks very interesting.


Do you mean the liquid form sealant? I have a bottle testing it , tested it on a 35 degrees humid weather, manufacturer claims 9 months I haven't seen it yet as I already leave the country it beads ok and does add gives abit of shine on it but not like the mirror shine wax level, still have it in the uk, but currently lend it to someone to do a trial!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> Do you mean the liquid form sealant? I have a bottle testing it , tested it on a 35 degrees humid weather, manufacturer claims 9 months I haven't seen it yet as I already leave the country it beads ok and does add gives abit of shine on it but not like the mirror shine wax level, still have it in the uk, but currently lend it to someone to do a trial!


Yeah that's the one, sounds too good to be true from the description.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Yeah that's the one, sounds too good to be true from the description.


They have a lot of fancy stuff! Like a silicone tire coat with 90 days durability, rain repellent that last up to 30000 wiper blades wipes etc they do stated carefully that this is manufacturer claim on test! Therefore I need to try them to see if they actually work!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

id like to try them aswell!lol


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

You can add me to that list, quite like the sound of the tyre dressing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

me too jackie


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I waxed my car the other day, did half in fusso coat and the other half with bouncers vanilla ice.

Which side do you reckon the fusso is on?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Left side?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

heavyd said:


> I waxed my car the other day, did half in fusso coat and the other half with bouncers vanilla ice.
> 
> Which side do you reckon the fusso is on?


Near side....


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

When I look closely at the picture of your roof, I can see a slight colour variation between the two waxes, the left hand side as you look at the picture seems darker


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

123HJMS said:


> When I look closely at the picture of your roof, I can see a slight colour variation between the two waxes, the left hand side as you look at the picture seems darker


Underneath the wax, one side has CQUK, the other side has ADS Nano, could be the cause of the colour differentiation. Both the waxes are neutral in colour anyway, so doubt they could be the cause of paint darkening:thumb:

Fusso passenger side, vanilla Ice is on the drivers side..................


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

was going to say fusso on the passenger side,beading is much tighter,what did you think about the aplication?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

heavyd said:


> Underneath the wax, one side has CQUK, the other side has ADS Nano, could be the cause of the colour differentiation. Both the waxes are neutral in colour anyway, so doubt they could be the cause of paint darkening:thumb:
> 
> Fusso passenger side, vanilla Ice is on the drivers side..................


That may by why then!!

Thought so :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting to see all this updates, I have been testing on a scrap panel and monitoring the performance of it too!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

applied authentic on top of fusso today,filling capability is ver good when combined!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks abit more wet imo, compare to last photo you posted!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Looks abit more wet imo, compare to last photo you posted!


i thought the same:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know have you all seen this or not, this is what i have done to the alloy, coated 1 layer of it, left it for month with 500 miles on and just rinse with pw get out most of the dirt.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bear807 said:


> Interesting to see all this updates, I have been testing on a scrap panel and monitoring the performance of it too!


What will that prove though?
Still looks fantastic to watch on van even after 1000 mile.
Think ill get another tub wish id not sold it now
ill get dark this time


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wheel came up nice Jackie,how long ago did you apply the wax on It? :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

authentic beading on top of fusso


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Photos can be deceptive, but whilst the Authentic beading is very good, I wouldn't say it's quite as tight and round as the Fusso alone.
Although as we know, beading isn't everything!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

chrisc said:


> What will that prove though?
> Still looks fantastic to watch on van even after 1000 mile.
> Think ill get another tub wish id not sold it now
> ill get dark this time


I have tried 2 layer of poorboy wheel sealant, AG wheel seal, within lesser than a month, using the pw, dirt will not come out completely, some will stick pretty stubborn, however the fusso around a month with no brush agitation , any cleaner, almost all dirts come out! Though it might not work as good as wheel coatings.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> Wheel came up nice Jackie,how long ago did you apply the wax on It? :thumb:


Is 1 layer 550 miles and 5 weeks to be precise, I bet it will do better in 2 coats!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Can these wax's be applied with a da?


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ordered some Fusso Light last night.... in two minds about the Mirror Shine


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

B1ue52 said:


> Ordered some Fusso Light last night.... in two minds about the Mirror Shine


Post 13
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4396221#post4396221


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> Post 13
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4396221#post4396221


Yeah I've seen that thanks... No doubt it looks great, it's the application I can't make my mind up about. Seems to me like its just like applying a QD, only in solid form.

I'm one of those people who gets a great deal of satisfaction, therapy, whatever you want to call it by waxing their car. Just not sure if the wipe on and leave application will satisfy that lol


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> Can these wax's be applied with a da?


i take it a yes, you can put it on with foam, then buff it off with a da!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

B1ue52 said:


> Yeah I've seen that thanks... No doubt it looks great, it's the application I can't make my mind up about. Seems to me like its just like applying a QD, only in solid form.
> 
> I'm one of those people who gets a great deal of satisfaction, therapy, whatever you want to call it by waxing their car. Just not sure if the wipe on and leave application will satisfy that lol


I know this type of new fancy application method isn't anyone's favourite  so far half stock of MS has gone, not yet heard bad things yet!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

*Bear807*, does Soft99 have dedicated cleaner to Fusso ,or any other of their waxes ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ardenvxr said:


> Can these wax's be applied with a da?


YES. I apply fusso with da. It gores a long way trust me. Perfect with the correct pad


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

stangalang said:


> YES. I apply fusso with da. It gores a long way trust me. Perfect with the correct pad


what pad do you use?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ardenvxr said:


> what pad do you use?


either black or gold lake country. Soft as you can with decent ppi rating will see you fit :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

evotuning said:


> *Bear807*, does Soft99 have dedicated cleaner to Fusso ,or any other of their waxes ?


A cleaner for fusso? I don't think they have it. As for wax, yes they have 20 at least all sort of liquid old school, soft paste wax, and some of the range they have a matching shampoo with colour variant too! Due to the fact about sponge culture, and their shampoo is very diluted not concentrate and thick like what is avaliable in here, still need some studying before bringing them in.. I have got a bottle of the shampoo, dilution rate is tends to be abit more also tried them on foam lance does the job well! They have a line with products dedicated to more advance user, I think you all will really like it!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

stangalang said:


> YES. I apply fusso with da. It gores a long way trust me. Perfect with the correct pad


Matt thanks for verifying again! :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for reply. I'm planning to do writeup on Sunday, and wonder about best prep route before Fusso,to let it show it's best


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

evotuning said:


> Thanks for reply. I'm planning to do writeup on Sunday, and wonder about best prep route before Fusso,to let it show it's best


Thank you very much, looking forward for the detail report!


----------

